# Alternatives to store bought spices



## spec (Dec 23, 2011)

This may be redundant to many,

I mean no dissrespect or insult

I'd just like to share some stuff I've learned over the years about Dehydrating and grinding your own spices

Much of the stuff that gets tossed into the compost bin or trash wnen prepairing meals is the best stuff to be turned into spices

Best example...The outer most layer of an onion, just under the skin...Dehydrated and coarse ground makes the most wonderfully mild onion powder, and If you ever forgot a bag of onions in the car on a cold night and they froze Cut them thick 1/2"  length ways...add some garlic dill, basil and oregano...You have really healthy funyonions...You can freeze them on purose too..

I'll get some pix


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 23, 2011)

You're correct Spec, these days you can't afford to throw anything out


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info spec.


----------



## spec (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope this thread will help some...

I got some onion pix before and after dying

Then I'll ,move on to the really good stuff

























I leave them whole in a jar till I want to use them and then grind

For coarse I use a coffee grinder with a broken blade and for finer powder I use a not broken coffee grinder

I'll get some pix after the holiday rush


----------



## spec (Dec 24, 2011)

Something I forgot to mention, I dehydrate at 160* to get the toasted color and taste...

If you want lighter color on the onions for the more traditional looking and tasting dehydrate at a much lower temp like 95* to 110*

The next couple of things that usually go in the trash Are Celery, Chive tops, and Sweet pepper guts

PIX coming soon


----------



## spec (Dec 24, 2011)

Dehydrated chives are wonderfull additions to many soups and potata dishes.Especially in mashed potato's,

Celery powder groond fresh adds a Awesome aroma to soupsand stews especially

Here's some pix


----------



## spec (Dec 26, 2011)

After on some celery,Chives, and Sweet pepper guts


----------



## spec (Jan 9, 2012)

Got some more done and some new pix

Radsishes are exellent dehydrated and ground...Kinda like a mild horseradish,

Needed some onion powder,

finally had some shrooms to do so they are in now


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool Spec. I need to use mine more often


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sneaking one in here that is a major player in really making good stuff,


----------



## alelover (Jan 11, 2012)

Great ideas. I got a dehydrator for Christmas. Now I have some new ideas. Thanks spec.


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad I could help

I slice the shrooms at 1/8"  but they can be sliced up to 1/4"...I like to crumble them into soups etc... when using thicker slices...I like to rehydrate in warm water and discard the water...really mushroomy earthyness...IE muddy tasting..Dehydrating takes the muddy flavor, andthe slimeyness out of the mushrooms...They take on a whole new attitude...Leathery,and smooth flavored

Tomato...This is prolly one of my best kept secrets...Tomato powder is one of the best thickeners in the world...(In my opinion) for chili, dark soups/stews...Pizza sauce,Spaghetti sauce...AND MOST OF ALL.....

BBQ SAUCE

It also is prolly the most wonderfull heat mellowing ingredient to PURE PEPPER POWEDERS It takes the brutal hit off of them and allows the true flavorof thedry peppers to shine thru 

When drying them, keep in mind that the heels and butts you cut off when sling them are the best part...No seeds and lots of skin...Over ripe fruits have the best flavor

(Think end of the season garden)  I usually cut them Like I'm making a cant of lumber (cut itlike you want a square center section) skin side down in the dryer...Makes for less mess and keeps more of the juice for better flavor

Garlic...MMMM GARLIC...Once you have tried this...you may never buy it again...I buy Garlic in 3 to 5# tubs for pickling and for my pickles, and when doing large batches of rub...I keep the left overs in the fridge until they start to get soft/mushy...but not rotten...This is the peak of mellow Garlic goodness

I slice the larger cloves at 1/8 to 1/4" and just cut the smaller ones in half...Your ginder will thank you for it, plus they dry faster and more evenly.

With garlic, onion, radishes, celery dry them until you think they are done...Tkae out larger chunk or 2 ...Let them cool...after cooling to room temp. give them a crumble between your fingers...if they bend but don't break they are not done...toss back in...If these guys aren't good and dry they WILL gum up in thegrinder and make annoying rock hard balls in the jars/shakers...These can be fixed...just get out a plate or plastic lid, dump the whole container out on it...Pop it in the dryer for a couple of hours...When the balls crumble in your fingers when tryingto pick them up your good to go


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry I had a brainfart...

Shrooms only have to be leathery, But can be dried til crumbly...They are easier to handle when not fully dry, I dry the the thin slices to bone dry and the thick slices to dry leathery and keep in seperate jars

Celery is next to come out


----------



## big twig (Jan 11, 2012)

Great post! I thought I only wanted a dehydrator for the peppers I grow but now I see I can use it for everything, Thanks!


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm Prolly getting this out of order...

But it occurred to me that some might be following this and drying some stuff and looking at hi-buck SPICE GRINDERS

NO NEED FOR THAT

These 2 have been in service...White one 15 years...and the black one for 6...

One important thing... when grinding onions...NEVER ALLOW THE BASE CORE IN THE GRINDER...I'll get some pix soon...They break blades white one has a chipped out blade...But makes awesome coarse grind powders...


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry had a fubar











CHIPPED BLADE...Vibrates like hell but works great on leafy stuff and granulated style powders

Now this black one...It was a whopping $9.99 new...That fooker is nearly indestructable...It paid for itself in the 1st grinding session it was used


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2012)

Spec, Morning... You, sharing that idea, is a blessing in disguise....  We had about 20#'s of onions that were starting to sprout... evidently I harvested them at the wrong time or something....

Anyway, we were planning of freezing them as we had plenty of dried onions, at 100-110* F.... So we dried these at 160*F... the pic doesn't show it but, they are a beautiful golden brown.... very nutty flavor and sweet like you can't imagine.... I love learning new stuff here.... _YOU ARE A GENIUS !!!_

It took 48 hours to complete the drying... I had the dehydrator outside (it was 15 degrees or so) for the first 36 hrs until the onion smell diminished then moved inside to finish it up.... _Thank you, thank you , thank you_.... Dave

Almost 2 qts... vacuum packed and ready to garnish something delish.....


----------



## spec (Jan 15, 2012)

You make me blush!

Thank you and I'm glad I could help


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 16, 2012)

wow! excellent thread. by the looks of the trays we might use the same kind of dehydrators.


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

very cool info, needs to be a sticky in my opnion


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info and I've saved it.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, great idea! All the scraps being thrown out and running to the grocery to buy a little bottle of spice for $2.00.

A dehydrator is on my want list for sure now and a little spice grinder. Can anyone recommend one that don't cost a fortune and does a good  job?


----------



## spec (Jan 17, 2012)

In my personal experience...

I bought my 1st RONCO dehydrator in 1976...I used my B-day money and grass mowing wages to do it...(  I was 10 )  It was slow, But made good Jerky...I later found out it made AWESOME leafy spices...Oregano, basil, celery leaves,  etc...

Today I still use the Ronco for these things

Next Choice for me was  AMERICAN HARVEST  I ran 2 units with 11 trays each around the clock for close to 10 years...The trays got work harened and brittle and needed to be replaced about once every other year but were great machines...after just over 10 years of service 1 lost heat...and about 3 weeks later the other lost thermostat control...It went full bore High heat all the time...Which was fine with me for jerky,onions, and garlic

Back in the mid 90's I got a NESCO with a top heater...I didn't much care for it...I often times get too busy to rotate the trays every hour...It wasn't for me...Where the Ronco was rotate trays every 8-12 hours, and the american harvest's were rotate every 6-8

My new Cabellas...Well 1 1/2 year old unit I only turn the trays once after about 4 hours...8 to 10 hours and all my stuff is dry...I'm talking about 25 to 30# of meat....Herbs and Onions I don't even turn them, Just run it till they are dry,

Like I said earlier, Don't spend the 30 to 50bux on a SPICE GRINDER...EL CHEAPO COFFEE GRINDERS work just as well...Fll the grinding bowl with tastee's pulse till you get the texture you want... dump into the jars and enjoy

One thing I will say is this...GIVE THE GRINDER A FEW SECONDS AFTER GRINDING BEFORE TAKING THE LID OFF....THE DUST WILL GET YA....

If you do some thrift store shopping you can get yourself set up for 20 bux or so for a dryer and grinder...

If you look for sales often times you can find an AH for under $50 and like I said you can buy a cheap coffee grinder for 10bux all day long


----------



## spec (Jan 17, 2012)

I misslabed this thread...But I'm shifting gears alittle bit here

Ever made a tough chewy dry Roast, and had lots of left overs nobody wanted to eat?

NOT US HERE...WE ARE MASTERS OF MEAT

BBBWWWAAAAA HA HA HA HA

The wife did it..That's my excuse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used to go on Safari, for a week or 2 at a time...and had to eat...

So survival packs were born...as a kid I loved C-rations...And created a improoved version...

Take that nasty Roast... slice it at 1/4" then chunk it around an inch long, Be sure to trim ALL OF THE FAT... Toss in the dryer...

Now before I get more Spec's a doorknob votes let me finish
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Something many people don't realize...The steamed veggies...or the leftover Holiday veggie tray that didn't get eaten make the best dry soup/stew mix ever...Think Ramen noodle cups...

Take the cooked Veggies, Broccoli,Cauliflower,potatos,carrots, cut them into about 1/2" peices and toss in the dryer, Other veggies such as peas,and corn are good for this as well...I'll get som pix soon

Once this stuff is dry

I put them in Vac bags with, Beef or chicken stock... I have some recepes if anybody is interested

Stock powder,or cubes work well,

Stock, Onion,garlic,pepper,and other spices to taste

Dried Beef, Chicken or Turkey

and a handfull of mixed dried veggies...Broc. cauli, carrots, potato, and shrooms are my favorites

Vac pac the bag and store in a cool dry place

While out on safari all you have to do is add water and heat...for about 1/2 hour to 45 mins depending on how big your goodies are cut to

This a meal that has all of your needs Protein,carbs,fats...It's good and good for you...Just add water

Barb's dad eats these about twice a week ...Made in his micro wave...Good for kids after school snacks too Basically no cooking...and no ingredients you can't pronounce or know what the hell they are


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2012)

_Now before I get more Spec's a doorknob votes let me finish  _   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





********************************************************************************************

Spec, I thought you voted yourself a "doorknob" for a teaser.... If not, someone is letting you know they like your sense of humor..... It can't be serious.....

This is a great thread and I'm sure everyone is taking notes on the genius of your ideas...  Just my 2 cents... I love the soup idea too... Dave

By the way, if I could have figured out how to vote twice I would have given you a DOUBLE DOORKNOB award for the great thread.............


----------



## spec (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave...

I might have done the vote...

Vicodens and beer do that to me....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the kind words

Something I forgot to mention on the soup mixes...Always double bag them, if vac sealing..The veggies even go through the 5 mil bags I use when packed and transported in a ruk sak

The other thing I forgot was don't use fried meats...Smoked,grilled and baked are all good...

Thanks Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to say I've re-read this once again because I have a bunch of veggies (celery, radishes, onions, green onions, peppers, etc) I have to clean and I'm going to do this. You are a genius and have provided us with lots of great info! Kudos to you and I voted


----------



## spec (Jan 18, 2012)

I appreciate the kind words...

No genious here...Just good old fashioned common sense, Plus I hate to see food go to waste...

I do really suck it up

Barb says you guys gotta stop...HEAD SWELL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The 1st couple of years I had a dehydrator I dried everything in site when it wasn't full of Jerky...That reminds me...

Cooked squash ( Butternut, Acorn,etc..) diced at 1/2"  and dried is an interesting addition to soups/stews, or chopped then dried, and ran thru the grinder and added as a powder

A point that I may have left out...scald, steam or boil Most veggies...if you don't this will happen to them

Carrots...turn grey/brown

potato...turns grey/black

cauliflower...turns grey...and is touph

broccoli...dark.green almost black...gets bitter and unchewable

Ruetabegga?...won't rehydrate

Things you don't want to bother with are cukes/zukini/eggplant/lettuce of any kind/okra/brusselsprouts/pac choy/cabbage

I should have written all this down years ago


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

Great info spec.


----------



## spec (Jan 22, 2012)

Moving right along...

Well... shifting gears again

Let's move on to citrus and fruits

Pretty much any fruit can be dried for future use

I used to wait for the produce lady to fill "That cart" with the not so good looking fruits,berries, and other tastee goodies...I'd just steal the whole cart and off to the register I'd go...If you flirt with the produce lady...you get better goody's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A 50/50 mix of FILTERED water and lemon juice are your friend...Berries,bannanna's, apples need this citric acid to not brown..(Minerals in the water are multiplied)

.Raspberries, Black berries and berries with alot of seeds should be pureed and run thru a seive before drying...there are lots of receipes out there if you look for fruit roll ups..For these you'l need the trays or some disposable lids IE...plastic butter, sour creme container lids etc.

I have some favorite concoctions  When in season a raspberry, Blue berry, pineapple, bannanna mix...

More on that later if anybody is interested

When doing strawbwerries, kiwi fruit etc...Dry to leathery after dunking in the 50/50 mix

Bannanna, Apple, or Pear chips...I like to add some Honey and cinnamon to the mix...Then dry them till crispy...They will be shiney...

For trail mix type apples dry till leathery...Something else that dehydrated apples are good for........

If you don't have a good supply of applewood.................. dry apples will add ALOT OF APPLE FLAVOR IN YOUR SMOKER...Only dry to leathery for this

Moving on to the what the F spec

Lemons, Limes, Oranges, and Grape fruit are absolutly AWESOME dried...as additives to reciepes...I had a buddy who would eat bag after bag of dried oranges

( They don't need to be dredged in the lemon mix)

Now the flavor is really subdued...way not what you would expect..VERY LIGHT and MILD compaired to juice or the fresh fruit.

Slice the fruits 1/8 to 1/4" cross ways and in half lengthways... the peels always taste like shit unless zesting them. dry until they  break like the onions

If you want a milder better marmalade these broken up in the mix with some fresh fruit tone it down a bit, don't forget to add some extra water...

These will not rehydrate like cauli,broc, corn etc... will... But are way good in sauces and and receipes tha call for Zest or juice You'll need to experoment to suit your tastes

Just crumble the dried fruit into the mix

Barb's bugging me to get in the tub...gotta go


----------



## spec (Jan 22, 2012)

I forgot...Pineapple falls into the orange/lemon group


----------

